# Batman Arkham Knight - kein Preload ?



## MichaelG (18. Juni 2015)

Es sind nur noch 5 Tage zum Release und es gibt noch keine Preloadmöglichkeit ? Kommt die noch ?


----------



## Soybeam (19. Juni 2015)

Das wurde noch gar nicht bekannt gegeben. Ich denke aber schon dass man dieses Spiel bald preloaden kann. 

Auf dieser Steam-Community Seite wird darüber diskutiert: preload when? :: Batman™: Arkham Knight General Discussions


----------

